

Marionette Explained: Connecting Data to Your Views - ben336
http://benmccormick.org/2014/12/10/marionette-explained-connecting-your-data-to-your-views/

======
q_no
I've been using Marionette for about a year know for one project and in the
past weeks I became a bit insecure if my decision was correct. It feels like
Marionette is moving slowly, compared to other similar projects which have a
bigger community. Is this a false impression? It's not that I'm missing any
bigger features, but I'm afraid it might be discontinued sooner than other
projects.

